# Labradork Alert!



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

Truman enjoys the love seat. But his 140 pound, Great Dane-like body doesn't really fit. :lol:


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

lol he looks well relaxed.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Very funny! I watched the photo and kept expecting the whole body to slip down slowly until Truman hits the floor and wake up.

Amber has lots of space on her 3 piece suite but I have found her in that position a few times. Maybe dogs like their heads dangling down... Not sure why...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau does that too. It always cracks me up. Love the title of your thread. Your guy is so shiny and looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Awww there is that "Labradork" title again... Dream is offended LOL.

He is gorgeous, and very relaxed... what a good boy.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

Thank you for all your kind comments. :wave:

He really is very shiny. People who meet him notice that, and his mutant size. :lol:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i think he would look great on the white leather couch.(extra long)


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Truman and Finn would get along just fine....then there would be two crack heads! Very funny photos


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like Truman needs an ottoman.


----------

